# UN: Uncategorized

## pjp

Navigation: [Table of Contents]

UN1: Partition Mounts Wrong

UN2:  Mounting MS Windows partitions (FAT,NTFS)

UN3:  How long does it take to install Gentoo?

UN4:  Incorrect number of users reported

UN5:  Why should I pick Gentoo over (insert favorite source distribution here)?

UN6:  How do I get my orinoco card and pcmcia-cs to play nicely?

UN7:  Why am I getting segfaults and lockups with Gentoo? I've run other OSes and distros on this hardware with no problem. 

UN8:  I don't understand half of what anybody's saying in here! Somebody just told me to 'chroot the tarball'! Where can I find definitions of some of the jargon used on these forums? 

UN9:  How do I achieve a bootup background like the LiveCD?

UN10:  Disabling the system bell / beep

UN11:  Disabling screen blanking (not xscreensaver)

----------

